# Froglet question



## Mac (Aug 14, 2007)

I know I have heard this info before but I just need a refresher. So my first tadpole morphed ( FG vent), either 4-5 days ago, it has lost all of its tail, ( you can see where the tail was), and was wondering when I can start feeding him? And how often and how much.

thanks, Mac


----------



## wheffner (Sep 25, 2007)

Since it is a thumbnail, I usually start off with some spingtails. I then put in some wingless fruit flies. I make sure not to over feed. You can determine this by the amount of food your frog eats and also by the amount of flies walking aound the tank.


----------



## sports_doc (Nov 15, 2004)

Mac

I keep the thumbs in fairly small containers for the first few weeks. I add moist sphagnum and leaves, then springtails [generally only the one feeding, figuring the springs will last him/her a few days to weeks], but I start dusted ff's at about day 4-5 after coming out of the water. WATCH for them eating the ff's to assure you are not feeding too large a bug. Old culture ff's are smaller if you need them.

S


----------



## Mac (Aug 14, 2007)

Ok, sounds good.


----------



## Mac (Aug 14, 2007)

Well, i put some small FF in there with it, and it doesnt seem very interested. 
If the frog is ready to eat, will it at least try and go for food, even if it is slightly big for it? 

also would ants work?


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

Try springtails instead of melanogaster.....Vents are a little too small for FF at first.


----------



## kristy55303 (Apr 27, 2008)

this is an assumption. i am assuming mac that you dont have a springtail culture? i would have bought one way before hand and started culturing them before attempting to breed vents. I have not bred vents yet,in quarantine, but i do have springtails going for seeding my vivs and also for when my froglets emerge...oh and great for quarantine enclosures too. do you have any access to any? try not to overfeed ff if you do it can just stress out the vent. try to feed out the smallest ff like stated if no springtails are available to you. wish you the best of luck and i would get on the ball when it comes to springatil cultures and start ordering. :wink: kristy


----------



## Mac (Aug 14, 2007)

kristy55303 said:


> this is an assumption. i am assuming mac that you dont have a springtail culture? i would have bought one way before hand and started culturing them before attempting to breed vents. I have not bred vents yet,in quarantine, but i do have spring tails going for seeding my vivs and also for when my froglets emerge...oh and great for quarantine enclosures too. do you have any access to any? try not to overfeed ff if you do it can just stress out the vent. try to feed out the smallest ff like stated if no springtails are available to you. wish you the best of luck and i would get on the ball when it comes to springatil cultures and start ordering. :wink: kristy


OK, Kristy, I know you are telling me with the best intentions, but please, I am not a noob, it is not like I just got some frogs and decided to breed them. I'm not stupid, obviously you should have food available( I think that is pretty strait forward) but sometimes things happen, I ordered Springs well in advance, not many came in with the shipment, so therfor I am in need of a spring culture.

to tell you the truth, I am not looking for people to tell me what I should have done... All my original question was when, and how much.. I have asked for people to help me out with a spring culture.. no response. Thats it, you treat me like I know nothing, if you already answered my question thanks thats all I need.

edit: forgot to say, I had a great spring culture going, but had no use for it because I had no froglets( awhile back) so I forgot about them and the dwindled.


----------



## kristy55303 (Apr 27, 2008)

Mac said:


> kristy55303 said:
> 
> 
> > this is an assumption. i am assuming mac that you dont have a springtail culture? i would have bought one way before hand and started culturing them before attempting to breed vents. I have not bred vents yet,in quarantine, but i do have spring tails going for seeding my vivs and also for when my froglets emerge...oh and great for quarantine enclosures too. do you have any access to any? try not to overfeed ff if you do it can just stress out the vent. try to feed out the smallest ff like stated if no springtails are available to you. wish you the best of luck and i would get on the ball when it comes to springatil cultures and start ordering. :wink: kristy
> ...


sorry  i was only trying to help. kristy


----------



## Mac (Aug 14, 2007)

no, I know you were only trying to help,like I said, I am just letting you know. maybe a little harshly, but understand that I was a little ticked.

all I need is a spring culture, I now how to culture them, i just havent been able to get a good one.
The frog isnt starving, i will post pics soon.


----------



## kristy55303 (Apr 27, 2008)

ok...can you express order one asap from joshsfrogs? it'll have enough springs in it if you drain off the water i think.....i would ship you one, but i have never shipped springtails :?: i cant remember how i got them in the mail either  ...ask josh if he can send a more booming one perhaps for an emergent situation? he's always been very helpful to me. he may be able to help if you email him directly??? i realize it will be way expensive for an express order....mine i have drained into my tubs and are just starting to boom now again. kristy


----------



## Mac (Aug 14, 2007)

thanks everyone, I am receiving some soon.


----------



## Mac (Aug 14, 2007)

Here is a picture of the froglet:


----------



## sounddrive (Jan 4, 2007)

everyone has great suggestions but my first frogs were vents and like sean said i have had very good success with old fly cultures. mine have taken to them very good, i had a great spring culture that crashed 3 days before my first vent morphed out and old culures were all i had , sometimes $h!t happens and you gotta do what you gotta do. one other thing i did was scraped some of the ff larva out of the container and offered that to them which they also accepted just fine. best of luck hope things work out for ya
steve


----------



## kristy55303 (Apr 27, 2008)

mac: very gorgeous froglet by the way. kristy


----------



## Mac (Aug 14, 2007)

So the froglet is now 1 week and 3 days old. It has been eating mostly springs( that I had left) but I want it to start eating FF soon because i have an abundance of them right now. How old till they start eating them. It hasn't grown much, its belly is still full, as in not like plump but definetly not skinny.

It sometimes looks at the flies but then loses interest.


----------



## SeaDuck (Nov 8, 2006)

Your froglet is plenty big enough to eat fruitflies. Just keep adding a few each day and if you have some stunted flies even better. Remember it really doesn't take many fill the little guy up and you will rarely see it eat. You can however trust that the flies will disappear. Cheers, Robert


----------



## Mac (Aug 14, 2007)

okay, thanks


----------



## melissa68 (Feb 16, 2004)

You won't have any issues skipping the springtails. Vents can go right to fruit flies.


----------

